# General > General >  Pentland housing not being fair to tenents

## dozy

The board of Pentland are putting a gun to the tenents heads ,but their also breaching the rules and it should stop . Shareholders have been sidelined by a board that is hostile to tenents and their not acting in the tenents best interest . The board should resign on mass as they can't be trusted .

----------


## Bill Fernie

It would be helpful if you explained what the problem is.   

Has it anything to do with rent increases or the move to amalgamate with another housing association.   

How are they breaching rules?
Has there been a proposal that shareholders were not consulted on?

Perhaps you could give a more detailed explanation of the problem so readers can understand.

----------


## dozy

[QUOTE=Bill Fernie;1185902]It would be helpful if you explained what the problem is.   

Has it anything to do with rent increases or the move to amalgamate with another housing association.   

How are they breaching rules?
Has there been a proposal that shareholders were not consulted on?

Perhaps you could give a more detailed explanation of the problem so readers can understand.[/QUOTE

Yes would be an answer ,shareholders where never consulted . 
Pentland. Doesn't  need to amalgamate . They need a better board ran by tenants for the interests of tenants ,
just like Dounreay wanted and give their approval in the first place .  Let Pentland fix the wrongs and lies ,give tenants what they where legally entitled to . Then see what's left and after that make an action plan, yes Pentland would be smaller but far more flexible and fit for purpose .

----------


## dozy

Have you got an answer to the question ? Pentland is telling the tenants they have a choice ' hung or shot ' but both mean that it's the tenants that are the losers.  We know that the council don't want to rise the point that Council tenants got to buy their homes under the right to buy,  but Pentland tenants that meet the exact same cryteria where told NO.  Let alone that the paperwork underwritten buy the Council on false figures presented to secure Pressured Area Status only applied to Pentland tenants when it clearly should have applied to all council and RSL tenants . The truth is a hard thing to swallow but it's always the truth . As before maybe an public enquiry into the situation at Pentland would be the best way to go before any stock transfer is used to hide the truth.  A suspension of the board or a total change with those who have not being playing by the rules being brought to book  would be a start . If not people will always say that those involved COVERED UP the truth . So what side would you be on ?

----------


## Bill Fernie

The question of Right To Buy has been settled for sometime and Scottish Government finally ended it in 2016.

Pentland Housing Association issued a release about possible amalgamation - 
Pentland Housing Association is delighted to confirm that it is looking to develop a constitutional partnership with another Housing Association.  It is pursuing this option to ensure that there are more investment opportunities available for the Caithness area – investment in the existing stock as well as the opportunity to investigate new build opportunities in the area.

Jim Hair Chair of Pentland Housing Association explained that “this was an opportunity for Pentland to improve and extend services to existing tenants but also investigate what a larger organisation might bring to Caithness.  Going forward we have substantial challenges particularly around depopulation, overheads and keeping rents affordable and being part of a larger Housing Association may bring a different approach that will benefit our existing and future tenants to ensure key targets are being met.”

Mr Hair emphasised that tenants would be at the heart of this process going forward and all tenants have received an early communication confirming that this would not impact on their tenancy, everyone now and in the future would remain a Scottish Secure Tenant with the protection that the legislation brings.  Tenant Participation Association Scotland have been engaged to independently advise tenants throughout the process

Neil Robertson Chair of Pentland Community Enterprise confirmed that “PCE is excited at the prospect of a larger organisation that maybe able to better invest in some of the ideas discussed for complementary services to the housing stock in Caithness.  This might be the opportunity that we have needed for some time and could bring benefits for not just Caithness but Caithness and North Sutherland.”

A news letter was issued in June 2019 to tenants.

----------


## Bill Fernie

Questions and Answers in the Newsletter

*WHY DO PENTLAND WANT TO CONSIDER LOOKING AT PARTNERSHIP?*
Weare a small local organisation and we work in an area where a number of larger Housing Associations work.  It makes sense to see whether we could benefit from forming a partnership with them to improve our services and to limit rent increases in the future.  However, it may be that there are other organisations, who do not have a local connection, in Scotland that could bring expertise and a desire to work in this area and this is the reason we have advertised externally.

*IS THIS BECAUSE PENTLAND IS IN FINANCIAL DIFFICULTIES*
Absolutely not.  We are a financially stable organisation with a strong balance sheet.  However in the next 5 years the Association will have to seek potential opportunities for more efficiencies particularly around future borrowing.
We are concerned around the cost of our rents projected into the future so another reason for looking at partnership is to see whether we can keep rental costs at an affordable level going forward.

*SOOU HAVE MADE UP YOUR MIND THAT PARTNERSHIP IS A BETTER OPTION THAN REMAINING INDEPENDENT*
No. We do not know whether partnership will prove better for tenants or not.  We cannot take a view until we know:
Whether there are organisations interested in partnering with us AND
If there are we need to do work to see whether there would be benefits to tenants in relation to services and rents.
If there is no-one interested then Pentland will continue as an independent organisation and we will continue to work on our maintenance planning and improvement.  
If there are organisations that are interested then it is important that we look at these options and we provide information to tenants on what this would mean for them.
Ultimately it is for tenants to decide whether a partnership offers better services or whether tenants want Pentland to remain as an independent organisation.  Any proposed changes are subject to a formal consultation and a tenant’s ballot.

*IS THIS GOING TO AFFECT MY TENANCY* 
Your tenancy remains a Scottish Secure Tenancy with all the legislative protection that this involves.  Joining with another Association will make no impact on this as they are also bound by the same legislation and they will be protected by the Scottish Housing Regulator.

*DOES THIS MEAN THERE WILL NO LONGER BE STAFF OR AN OFFICE IN THE LOCAL AREA*
Pentland Housing want to keep the office and a staff presence in the area. One area that the Board are stressing in respect of the partnership proposals is the need for a long term commitment by partners to the Caithness and North Sutherland area.  Any proposal must secure a long term future for housing in the area. The staff team are central to this work and they are an important stakeholder going forward.  One of the improvements that the Board and Staff Group have identified is around more tenant engagement and this is a priority whether we stay independent or whether we look at a partnership with another organisation.

*WHATABOUT MY HOUSE – WILL I GET IMPROVEMENTS DONE SOONER*
Pentland Housing Association need to spend a significant amount of money in the next few years, by remaining a small Association there is a significant challenge in investing in stock some of which is of a nontraditional build and there will be significant investment requirements in respect of energy in the coming years.  A larger partner could potentially have more opportunity in terms of financial investment and this is one of the fundamental reasons behind looking at a partnership is about bringing more investment to the stock. Some of the areas we want to investigate is whether a partnership would bring investment quicker into the stock than if we remained independent.

*WHATABOUT MY RENT – WILL IT INCREASE AND WILL IT REALLY MATTER WHETHERTHE ORGANISATION REMAINS INDEPENDENT*
We do not have the information to answer this at the present time.  If the organisation remains independent then the organisation’s business projections are based on rents increasing each year by RPIX+ 1% on the basis of the existing investment proposals.  We are re-working the investment proposals as there is new legislation that impacts on our housing and we will also have to meet new energy standards.  Once we have this information we will have baseline information that will give tenants information on the costs and what they get if we remain independent.  If there is another organisation interested in partnering the organisation then we can look at what they might offer in terms of rent going forward.

*DOES MY VIEW MATTER*
Absolutely yes. Your view does matter and that is why Pentland Housing Association have engaged Tenant Participation Association Scotland(TPAS) to be the Tenants Independent Advisor.  They will help in collating concerns and ensuring that Pentland Housing Association are listening.
We also want tenants involved in the assessment process to choose a preferred partner organisation going forward so you can be part of the process.  Let us know your level of interest by using the form at the back and using a SAE or email or phone.

If there are advantages for tenants in seeking a partnership with another organisation then there is a formal legal process required and tenants have opportunities for their voices to be heard.  There are two formal consultation processes where the organisation is required to take account of tenants’ views and prior to the organisation moving forward to change the constitution they have to hold a tenants ballot.  Any ballot has to follow the guidance or good practice issued by the Electoral Commission.

----------


## aqua

Dozy, are you upset because Pentland won’t sell you your house?

----------


## Goodfellers

Dozy would never admit to that. Selling council houses to tenants was the idea of Mrs Thatcher who Dozy hated with a passion. I personally thought it was a good idea....everybody should have the right to own their own home and not be at the mercy of a landlord, private or otherwise.

----------


## dozy

It's Hypocrisy that I hate and The Tories have made an art of it and YES Thatcher  was full of it .
 Funny thing is that Pentland have their cheerleaders ( which I thing are shouting to cover up the part they or friends played) . The sale of older properties to tenants was and is a good idea ,only if the monies raised is used to build homes of a higher standard  that met the means of the community and that's where the Tory backed scheme failed . If Pentland had scammed the tenants out of their RIGHTS on their own ,that would be one thing but the Council willingly took part as they should have questioned all a any paperwork put forward once they where made aware of a accusation of wrong doing . They set aside the pressure area status rules for their own tenants but allowed Pentland to use it to block their tenants that were legally allowed to excercise their rights. There's  a rumour and its a kick in the head for Pentland tenants as the person that processed that false figures which allowed the PAS order that stopped tenants buying their homes is now connected of TPAS . 
Lets just have Pentland do the right thing ,go to the few tenants that would still meet the criteria and offer them the chance to buy with a huge apology . Except what they did was not within the rules and put RIGHT the WRONG so all can move on . If the banks can hold their hands up surely Pentland can do the same before someone takes it to the media and the Scottish government get involved .  Maybe someone that has held a position in local government could help . Cheerleading for Pentland when you don't know what was going on and believing the political ranting of those who have a lot to hide is not the smart thing to do . 
To BFs question 
If boards are involved 
1. False representation 
                           2. Failing to disclose information 
                           3. Abuse of position 
ive left out the words FRAUD but they're all covered by " Conspriracy to defraud ". If any of the above are relative to the actions taken ,your in serious trouble .Many of the tenants that would be involved have contacted Pentland but always given the brick wall or cold shoulder treatment .  Maybe it should be reported to the SHR and Scottish government so something can be done . It's the collective responsibility clause that companies have that might see newer board members (that wasn't involved in the decisions at the time) facing the responsibility for decisions for those who came before . There's an ACTION group thats looking at taking action if Pentland won't do the right thing . Those who are cheerleading of what are clearly the wrongdoers may well open up a can of worms they would wish stayed tightly closed.

----------


## aqua

Ok, so Pentland have refused to sell houses to tenants who were qualified to buy them. Is that correct? What else have they done to make you so critical of them?

----------


## dozy

The RTB scam was just the tip of a huge iceberg . To many folk voted themselves and friends onto the board ,many are still there ( they can only cover up their wrong doing if their on the inside) . The money wasted/ missing is mind blowing, but who cares " their only tenants "  .  No tenants allowed on the board and them who voted that in knew it was a serious breach of the UKEAE conditions but that didn't stop them .  When tenants were on the board ( away back when) and starting asking questions about the money misuse ,they where kicked off the finance committee and the committee was closed down .  It go's down hill from there ,as the questions lead to a backlash which turned into harassment ,discrimination and abuse and a "GET RID OF TENANTS " policy by any means.  Yet the board members that supported these actions are still there and the coverup continues . Remember the HRC where party to some or it all of it . 
Question : why build houses at Southhead Wick when it was THURSO that the Pressured Area Status block ,not Wick. 
Theres much ,much, much more.

----------


## aqua

Missing money and a board run in secret by a clique? These are serious accusations. Is there not a government organisation or quango that oversees housing associations that should look into this?

----------


## dozy

The Scottish housing regulator stated " we only do breaches of housing regulations and not criminal activity , we're also not allowed to contact the police as that is also outside our remit' . They went on to say ' it's a bit like the banks ,we don't want to wash our dirty washing in public' . Which is food for thought that a government body that would rather turn a blind eye than tackle the problem head on . The problem is much greater than we think as those self appointed board members have solely set Pentland into a spiral ( some would say a death roll)  if the actions of the board in the last few years clearly shows is not proof enough. One cover up after another and all this could have been completely different ,if they had followed the advice given years back And started the fundamental changes that would have seen Pentland prosper .

----------


## aqua

The Scottish housing regulator may not be allowed to contact the police, but couldn’t you or some other member of the public with allegations call them? Have you spoken to Gail Ross or Jamie Stone?

----------


## dozy

Politicians whatever party don't want to rock the boat, as once the genie is out of the bottle who knows where it a end . That's why the banks got off with it misselling , so the rest are betting on the same result.  I did try to speak to Councillors ( data protection act comes into play) but because it was them that signed the PAS paperwork that lost the tenants their RTB . They're all guilty of turning a blind eye,to the situation of their making ,but that means they just don't care. Truth and Politics are not bedfellows, as most would rather walk away than stand up for what's right.  Even the housing minister at the time Helen Burgess knew ,her reply was" I'm leaving the position is ask the next minister " . Funny thing was that Pentalnd staff told folk to complain to the land registry ,who stated " that's  not in our remit" . 
So what's left . Pentland won't change unless the whole board go's and the new board with enough tenants ( with the quailifications ) with the will to put things right. By building a strong footing with a long term plan with transparency and honesty at its core.  Grasp the challenge by looking closely at the needs of the changing community and how it will change in the future, and start planning NOW for that change . Joining with a bigger company to hide your failing is NOT the answer as skeletons don't like cardboards, but small gives you flexibility to change quickly enough to meet and focus on the needs of the local Commuity . 
Pentlands problem has always been spending 3 to 4 times more on wages than on property improvements and  maintenance . Pentland were given the chance by the UKAEA to build on the housing stock that was supposing lay with tenants, but it was a case of the wrong people in the wrong job that over the years pulled it down . It's a bit like the TITANIC , nothing is unsinkable whatever some may say . It's just the tip of a huge iceberg  that tenants and the wider community are paying for . That's a pity as with the right people Pentland could serve the Commuity in the right way.

----------


## aqua

Ok, let’s assume you have accurately described the problem and the solution, which is plausible. How do you catalyse the boardroom coup?

----------


## dozy

On one ever used the words " boardroom coup " . If you have people doing a every important job that impacts on thousands of people directly ,they must have not only the qualification to do the job but the realisation of the responsibility they have to protect and support those  by assuming that position . The board have collective responsibility and if you have done things wrong and never stood up for what's right ,No one should  cover up wrongdoing or you'll go down with the ship . Not all members will be in the naughty group but they must come forward . Whistleblowing is a word that wrongdoers have painted as a bad thing but the "ME TO " movement have started a change in social thinking ( good thing to) . The Tenants deserve to have a good board ,and the community at large needs a good RSL which is locally controlled and pushing the local needs agenda . So instead of handing Pentland over  to some down south company that will dilute what little local influence we have in Caithness. Let's just have a new board with tenants at its core and do the right thing the right way . There are people in Thurso that have the Governance in Housing quailifications ask them to sit ,I'm should they would be happy to help. 
Nodoubt you'll ask "why don't these people have a seat on the board now" they can't as the long term members have all the say and they pick who they want . Yet again the words " cover up " pops up .

----------


## aqua

The PHA says there are 5 vacancies on the Board of Directors.

https://www.pentlandhousing.co.uk/Members_of_the_Board

Why dont you and some likeminded qualified folk apply to join?

Having said that, the vacancies link doesnt work, which isnt a good sign.

----------


## dozy

These things only have vacancies if your face fits and there NO set time period for members can serve . Most boards have a 3 or 5 year term which stops the naughty brigade from taking over . That's a good thing for most and it brings in fresh blood and new ideas . Some have been there for over 20 years and that's why is in the mess it is by allowing certain people to serve their own interests first . Example : closed group opening of tenders and not taking the lowest one but asking their preferred bidder to bid again ( by phone) by asking for a small time change to the original tender . Low and behold they get the work . It's all false but looks good and fair from the outside ,but again it's getting around the rules ,which also have been laid down by that self same group under the watchful but blind eye of the SHR ( housing regulator) . Naughty and the list go's on and on . A clean sweep ,with a root and branch change is the only way . Funny how the powers that could have stopped the nonsense have gone silent .

----------


## Bill Fernie

The thread has been closed as a number of unsubstantiated allegations have been made and this is not a fair way to proceed.  Any problems should be taken up with the body concerned or referred to other places to deal with.

----------

